# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 11/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thời tiết mát mẻ làm tâm trạng của Didau cũng vui theo, nên hào hứng làm việc hơn  :Smile: . Cập nhật vé máy bay tuần này sẽ là những thông tin mới từ các hãng hàng không trên thế giới như: Khuyến mãi của China Eastern đến Châu Âu, Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 80$ của Air Asia, hàng không Eva đến Đài Bắc, Cao Hùng và Giá vé nội địa cho khoảng thời gian đầu tháng 12/2012. Càng về cuối năm giá vé cho sự thay đổi rất lớn, do đó các bạn nên có sự chuẩn bị trước về tài chính cũng như trong trạng thái sẵn sàng để có thể mua được chiếc vé vào thời điểm này cũng như thời gian Tết nhé!


*Nội địa*

*Chương trình khuyến mãi siêu tiết kiệm: “10.000 VND Bay Khắp Việt Nam” của hãng Vietjet Air đến cho tất cả các chuyến bay nội địa.*

Giá vé: 10.000 VND/ 1 lượt (chưa bao gồm thuế, phí và các lệ phí khác).

Thời gian bay: từ 01/11/2012 đến 31/12/2013 hoặc đến khi hết vé (không áp dụng ngày lễ, tết)

Thời gian đặt vé: chỉ bắt đầu từ 21:00 - 23:59, trong các ngày sau đây:

Ngày 10,11 và 12/10/2012.
Ngày 07,08 và 09/11/2012.
Ngày 05,06 và 07/12/2012.

Khuyến mãi chỉ áp dụng cho đặt vé trực tiếp tại website của hãng

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/11: 1.749.000 VND  *  13/11 --> 18/11: 1.034.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/11: 1.749.000 VND  *  13/11: 1.749.000 VND  *  14/11 --> 18/11: 1.034.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/11: hết vé *  13/11 --> 15/11, 17/11, 18/11: 924.000 VND  *  16/11: 1.144.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/11: hết vé  *  13/11 --> 18/11: 924.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/11: hết vé  *  13/11 --> 18/11: 924.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/11, 18/11: hết vé  *  13/11: 1.353.000 VND  *  14/11 --> 17/11: 1.023.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/11: 2.464.000 VND  *  13/11 --> 18/11: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/11 --> 18/11: 1.584.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/11: hết vé  *  13/11 --> 18/11: 1.584.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/11: 2.464.000 VND  *  13/11, 15/11 --> 18/11: 1.584.000 VND  *  14/11: 2.244.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/11: 1.914.000 VND  *  13/11, 14/11 --> 18/11: 1.034.000 VND  *  14/11: 2.134.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/11: hết vé  *  13/11: 1.914.000 VND  *  14/11: 2.134.000 VND  *  16/11 --> 18/11: 1.034.000 VND  *  15/11: 1.914.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/11 --> 14/11, 16/11 --> 18/11: 1.150.000 VND  *  15/11: 1.280.000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/11: 1.690.000 VND  *  13/11: 2.600.000 VND  *  14/11 --> 18/11: 1.280.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 12/11: hết vé  *  13/11 --> 15/11: 1,260,000 VND  *  16/11: 1,020,000 VND  *  17/11, 18/11: 1,140,000 VND_Lượt về_: 12/11, 18/11: 1,140,000 VND  *  13/11, 15/11: 1,020,000 VND  *  14/11, 16/11, 17/11: 900,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 50$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 119$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 150$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 113$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 06/11/2012 - 11/11/2012Thời gian bay: 01/02/2013 - 30/04/2013Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 12/11 - 18/11/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

